# Kyosho Eleck Peanuts?



## HotWheelsClubZA (Apr 1, 2013)

I have recently won this addition to my buggy toy collection in an on-line auction: a Kyosho 'Eleck Peanuts' radio control buggy that kinda resembles the EMPI Imp. Does anyone have any more information about it for me, please?


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Funny...*

... I have the gas-engine-powered version (Peanuts Racer) up for auction right now (after moving the box from one end of the mancave to the other for about 30 years...)!










Yours seems to be a cool find, despite of what looks like a crack along the right front fender!

Sorry, I´m not able to provide you any more information about the body design, though (which I still love, too)...

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

I had an early version of that way back when......


----------



## HotWheelsClubZA (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Is that a cooling fan that spins above the engine of the gas-powered Peanut buggy?? :freak:

It looks like the body closely resembles the (1:1) EMPI Imp buggy? :thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yepp...*

...that´s a fan attached to the 0.9 engine. Aircooled - just like the real thing! :thumbsup:

And the EMPI body really looks more than similar - might have been the "mold master" for the Kyosho Peanut shell!? Thanks for posting!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus



HotWheelsClubZA said:


> Thanks for the information! Is that a cooling fan that spins above the engine of the gas-powered Peanut buggy?? :freak:
> 
> It looks like the body closely resembles the (1:1) EMPI Imp buggy? :thumbsup:


----------

